# worming large amounts of dogs



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

what do you guys that have kennels with lots of dogs use to worm your dogs?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

For cats and dogs, I use panacur most of the time. I just buy the horse wormer or livestock wormer online. One source is www.horse.com I usually go for the generic and look for the best price as I have a boarding kennel and help with rescue so routinely worm everyone because of the dogs that are coming and going. You have to tx 3 days in a row min. though and 5+ days if you are tx for giardia too (off label med for giardia). 

Strongid/Parantal Palmate (aka Nemex when purchased for dogs) is a safe wormer too and can be rotated between and is a 1 day tx. Can buy for livestock horses too and look for generic and best price.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

ivomec and oxyfenbendazole (goat wormer) two weeks apart a month.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> For cats and dogs, I use panacur most of the time. I just buy the horse wormer or livestock wormer online. One source is www.horse.com I usually go for the generic and look for the best price as I have a boarding kennel and help with rescue so routinely worm everyone because of the dogs that are coming and going. You have to tx 3 days in a row min. though and 5+ days if you are tx for giardia too (off label med for giardia).
> 
> Strongid/Parantal Palmate (aka Nemex when purchased for dogs) is a safe wormer too and can be rotated between and is a 1 day tx. Can buy for livestock horses too and look for generic and best price.


I do something similar

I use panacur for goats. 

I use ivermectin for cattle.

I found this out from my reproductive vet. He told it's all the same meds, the company jacks the price up for dog owners.. he gave me the dosage. 

Cost me a fraction to deworm an entire litter and 2 adults dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thank you for not giving dosage instructions.
> 
> I think we (mods, admin) probably miss some posts about off-label RX use, but WDF policy since 2006 has been that there's no RX "prescribing" on the board.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

oh sorry about putting that about panacur and giardia. Panacur is prescribed for internal parasites and is very, very safe. 2006...was before my time...sorry about that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> oh sorry about putting that about panacur and giardia. Panacur is prescribed for internal parasites and is very, very safe. ....


It was Ivomec (and also antibiotics) in very ill-advised posts (believe it or not, even something about Ivomec for cattle being safe for Collie breeds, "unlike Heartgard" .... that was the post that also had dosage info that was off by an entire decimal place) that prompted the new policy back then.

That was kinda scary!

We asked that dosages, etc., be given via a link to an actual vet site, or not given at all.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I use Panacur for horses as well best dewormer out there for me so far !


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Also, in conjunction with what Connie is stating, giving a dog Ivomec/Ivermectin - whatever source - that has not been tested free of heartworms - can actually cause serious consequences, should the dog indeed be infested with heartworms. No matter what breed!


----------

